# Second try at water drops!



## JustJazzie (Aug 9, 2014)

Gave water drops another shot this morning! I really find this type of photo a ton of fun. A little surprise in every shot! I have not been able to drive myself to the store to pick up all those fun additives and DH keeps forgetting, so only water to work with for now. I used my kiddos art again to bring in the color.

Number 4 is a composite, so I would love some feed back on if the water drop is realistic enough. 
Im trying to figure out a method to avoid the "line" of the container top without sacrificing the point of view. Is that even possible?
Any other C&C you have to offer will be treasured!

1)

2)
3)
4)


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 10, 2014)

I think the stop action was executed well.  The colors bother me.  could just be my monitor. That's it.. Ed


----------



## JoeW (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.  I like #1 the best.


----------



## _t_is_me_ (Oct 9, 2014)

I would have had no idea there was any work done to number 4.  Well done.  These are beautiful.  I cannot, sadly, offer any words of advice.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

I like them all. Good stuff.


----------



## acparsons (Oct 9, 2014)

Very artistic, I like to colors. IMO a bit more light might make them pop more.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 9, 2014)

I like your water drops.  We did a water drops project on another forum a while ago.  I put some photos here:  2014-03-03_09-05-56_IMG_8624 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

If you want the perspective, and not the line, you have to either zoom in, or use a much bigger container.  I didn't worry about the edge, but I think a Pyrex baking dish might work.  Or some other dish this shape and as large as possible:  Pyrex 3 Quart Glass Oblong : Target


----------



## sm4him (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep, lower perspective and larger surface of water if you want to get rid of the background. I really like the first one, and #4 is pretty cool too.

I haven't played with water drops in a couple of years, but it IS a ton of fun. Maybe with the weather turning cooler here and less daylight hours to get outdoors, I'll dig out the equipment and do some more. They are addictive!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 9, 2014)

MOAR LIGHT!!

Photographing water droplets is one of my many guilty pleasures.

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 10, 2014)

#1 and #4 are my favorites, love the colors


----------



## Actinia (Oct 13, 2014)

I like #4. How was this composed (composited)?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 13, 2014)

wow, awesome Jazzie! I'll have to try this one of these days. 
No suggestions to offer, as I've no experience in this stuff, but really Love #1 and #4


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 13, 2014)

Woah, when did this get dug back up? It's been dead for ages it seems. We are on our third snow here today, so it's the perfect time to give this another go here soon!



oldhippy said:


> I think the stop action was executed well.  The colors bother me.  could just be my monitor. That's it.. Ed


Thanks Ed, I see how the colors can clash. Perhaps a brighter green would have paired better with the pink? I'll try to pull out a color wheel next time I give this a go!



JoeW said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I like #1 the best.


Thanks!




Gary A. said:


> I like them all. Good stuff.


Thank you!



acparsons said:


> Very artistic, I like to colors. IMO a bit more light might make them pop more.



I'll up my speed-light next time and see how it fares!



CameraClicker said:


> I like your water drops.  We did a water drops project on another forum a while ago.  I put some photos here:  2014-03-03_09-05-56_IMG_8624 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> If you want the perspective, and not the line, you have to either zoom in, or use a much bigger container.  I didn't worry about the edge, but I think a Pyrex baking dish might work.  Or some other dish this shape and as large as possible:  Pyrex 3 Quart Glass Oblong : Target


This was actually in a Pyrex, but I'm not sure what size. I've got some pretty large shallow trays I may try next time and see if I can eliminate it!



sm4him said:


> Yep, lower perspective and larger surface of water if you want to get rid of the background. I really like the first one, and #4 is pretty cool too.
> 
> I haven't played with water drops in a couple of years, but it IS a ton of fun. Maybe with the weather turning cooler here and less daylight hours to get outdoors, I'll dig out the equipment and do some more. They are addictive!


Thanks! I'll try a larger vessel next time!



Actinia said:


> I like #4. How was this composed (composited)?



The only thing added was the water droplet. So a simple circular lasso with a copy and paste over the center was all it required. 



Raj_55555 said:


> wow, awesome Jazzie! I'll have to try this one of these days.
> No suggestions to offer, as I've no experience in this stuff, but really Love #1 and #4


Try it! It's tons of fun.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you have a dollar store near you?  The holographic gift bags make GREAT backdrops for this type of shot. (Not trying to pu pu your kid's art, Not even a little.  Just trying to give you other background options to try that won't break the bank.)

Here are a few shots I did by bouncing the flash off of said bags and onto the water... ( I know they aren't good photos... just a visual example of the lighting.)











And one using 2 gelled and flagged speedlights off camera... (Needs to be fixed a little... I've been meaning to get to that...)





Water droplets are awesome.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 13, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Do you have a dollar store near you?  The holographic gift bags make GREAT backdrops for this type of shot. (Not trying to pu pu your kid's art, Not even a little.  Just trying to give you other background options to try that won't break the bank.)
> 
> Here are a few shots I did by bouncing the flash off of said bags and onto the water... ( I know they aren't good photos... just a visual example of the lighting.)
> 
> ...



Those are pretty neat options! I tried using colored tin foil to bounce the light and it was too bright. Perhaps I will place I underneath next time. Nearest dollar store is an hour away, so adding gas money in, it's now a 3$ store. :giggle:  
Definitely a neat option! Thanks.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 13, 2014)

Your third snow storm!  You must be in Alaska!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 13, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Do you have a dollar store near you?  The holographic gift bags make GREAT backdrops for this type of shot. (Not trying to pu pu your kid's art, Not even a little.  Just trying to give you other background options to try that won't break the bank.)
> 
> Here are a few shots I did by bouncing the flash off of said bags and onto the water... ( I know they aren't good photos... just a visual example of the lighting.)
> 
> ...


Really like your third one!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 13, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> Your third snow storm!  You must be in Alaska!



;-) colorado mountains.
the first two weren't really *storms* per say, more like confetti that didn't stick around, but I still count them. Yesterday was the first true storm! I ran outside barefoot trying to grab some pictures of the deer crossing the property at sunset in the snow, but my 50mm just wasn't up to the job. :-(


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> > Your third snow storm!  You must be in Alaska!
> ...


Ah!  The opportunities to go skiing!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 13, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > CameraClicker said:
> ...


Lived in CO my whole life, never been skiing or snowboarding. :hide:


----------



## chris foxe (Oct 14, 2014)

they are awesome, the third shot looks like some space alien frog.
cheers for showing


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice, i esp like 1, 3 and 4.


----------



## DavefromCt (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful shots!  Here's one I tried after many attempts


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 21, 2014)

Really neat.  Number three grabs the eye.   You rock.   Ed


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 24, 2014)

85_EZ said:


> Any pictures of your setup? Also what equipment were you using?


Sure!




I was using a yonguno 560ex, photix wireless triggers and a sony nex7.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 25, 2014)

wow,  cool,  I like the colors.


----------

